# Is there any new jersey dart frog clubs



## amfshovelhead (Oct 6, 2015)

Just wondering if there is any nj clubs


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

All Jersey ppl come to NYC group or MADS meetings.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

Julio said:


> All Jersey ppl come to NYC group or MADS meetings.


what about southern jersey/philly?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

macuser said:


> what about southern jersey/philly?


yes, even southern Jersey 

There are usually 2 places for MADS meets in Philly... so depending on where you are, you may be closer than most other members actually. The most recent meet was in Philly. 

Hopefully Scott M continues to host as well, hes not too far away in MD.

There's a few of us around in South Jersey if you ever need anything though.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

carola1155 said:


> yes, even southern Jersey
> 
> There are usually 2 places for MADS meets in Philly... so depending on where you are, you may be closer than most other members actually. The most recent meet was in Philly.
> 
> ...


thanks! how do we find out about mads meets? will it be posted in this section? i'm in the suburbs of philly, so i'm about half an hr from south jersey. i dont need anything yet because i dont have a tank or frogs yet. i'm just reading and learning right now. as i get closer to the delivery date of my tank/frogs i'll start looking for plants, a vet, and a local place to buy fruitflies just in case my culture crashes.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

macuser said:


> thanks! how do we find out about mads meets? will it be posted in this section? i'm in the suburbs of philly, so i'm about half an hr from south jersey. i dont need anything yet because i dont have a tank or frogs yet. i'm just reading and learning right now. as i get closer to the delivery date of my tank/frogs i'll start looking for plants, a vet, and a local place to buy fruitflies just in case my culture crashes.


For all it's evils, Facebook does a good job tying everything together.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

Mavpa said:


> For all it's evils, Facebook does a good job tying everything together.


thanks! i found the mads group. i wasnt sure what i was looking for but kept clicking until i found it.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

macuser said:


> thanks! i found the mads group. i wasnt sure what i was looking for but kept clicking until i found it.


oh are you Albert? haha I saw the add request but couldnt see anything on the profile and wasnt sure if it was real so I let it sit. 

Either way, yes MADS meets are posted here in the regional section. The last one was actually pretty close to you. Also... with the exception of a vet, everyone in the group should be able to help you out on all the other stuff you need.


----------



## macuser (Oct 8, 2015)

carola1155 said:


> oh are you Albert? haha I saw the add request but couldnt see anything on the profile and wasnt sure if it was real so I let it sit.
> 
> Either way, yes MADS meets are posted here in the regional section. The last one was actually pretty close to you. Also... with the exception of a vet, everyone in the group should be able to help you out on all the other stuff you need.


yes, please accept. thanks!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Where in Jersey are you? There's a few of us around


----------

